# Adopted--Baldwin Park, CA Shelter-8 mo. old Male Golden!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Department of Animal Care & Control


Impound No: A3280630 Details 


Email to a friend. 
Impound Date: 8/8/2012 
Sex: Male 
Primary Breed: GOLDEN RETR 
Age: 0 Years, 8 Months 
Location: BALDWIN 
Cage No.: BCLINIC


LA County:
Baldwin Park
Animal Care
Center




4275 N. Elton
Baldwin Park, CA 91706 
(626) 962-3577


Hours:
Monday – Thursday: 12:00 PM – 7:00 PM
Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM
Closed Holidays

Directions:
Exit 605 Freeway at Ramona.
Shelter is located off of Ramona, between
Maine and Puente Ave.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor baby!


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

That's not too far from me. I can help with transport and pulling him if we have an adopter here who wants him and people who can donate the fees to pull him.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Are they sure on the age? He looks like he's 8 yrs old! Poor guy needs a home! Wish I was closer would help with transport


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

I just emld. the Golden Ret. Club of Los Angeles Rescue for him. Praying they get him and any other Goldens that might be there!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, they might have made a typo and this poor guy might be 8 years old. He sure looks older.
I hope somebody pulls him out, poor thing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. the Los Angeles Rescue yesterday, but the link above is no longer showing the Golden Retriever? Don't understand what is going on.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww ,and he has a zipper nose...I'm too far away to help..lets hope he's already found a home..


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

After waiting on hold for about half hour this morning with the shelter, I found out he was adopted yesterday, and his new name is Hunter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sterling Valley*

Sterling Valley

Thank you SO MUCH for telling us that!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just want to mention to all of you who scan the internet looking for Goldens in need of rescue, your efforts are appreciated. However you need not worry, most of the shelters in southern CA have contacts with the rescue reps and will contact them if there is a Golden in need. In addition, the local rescue reps scout the local shelters for needy Goldens.
The biggest problem is that lately it seems there is a large influx of Goldens and the rescues are running out of fosters or space to board them. Hoping it slows down a bit or that more potential adopters reach out to rescue for their next dog.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

SterlingValleyGoldens said:


> After waiting on hold for about half hour this morning with the shelter, I found out he was adopted yesterday, and his new name is Hunter.


Thank you for following up on him, calling the shelter, and letting us know he was adopted. 

Have a great life, Hunter.



BayBeams said:


> Just want to mention to all of you who scan the internet looking for Goldens in need of rescue, your efforts are appreciated. However you need not worry, most of the shelters in southern CA have contacts with the rescue reps and will contact them if there is a Golden in need. In addition, the local rescue reps scout the local shelters for needy Goldens.
> The biggest problem is that lately it seems there is a large influx of Goldens and the rescues are running out of fosters or space to board them. Hoping it slows down a bit or that more potential adopters reach out to rescue for their next dog.


It is great that there is such collaboration between the shelters in your area and the rescues. We are no way there in my area from what I see. Wishing all rescues lots of fosters and adopters so they can keep helping dogs in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

BAYBEAMS

I am so glad the shelters in California are good at contacting rescues, because they sure aren't in other parts of the country. I get lots of emails from people when a Golden is in need. I figure I'd rather be safe than sorry and contact the rescues.


----------

